# trying to eat thorns



## Cathy's Gunner

No idea how to stop her other than to keep her away from them... she is a cutie!


----------



## bioteach

Oh, yuck! Have you tried spraying the plants with something very bitter or peppery? Perhaps that plus the discomfort will discourage her. 

On the other hand, why does my Nugget chew rocks?


----------



## porchpotty

bioteach said:


> Oh, yuck! Have you tried spraying the plants with something very bitter or peppery? Perhaps that plus the discomfort will discourage her.


It's their nature to chew anything in site usually. I would suggest the same as stated above and behavioral training could greatly help solve this dilemma. Limit her to a certain area away from those thorns.


----------

